# Gurglers ??



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you have any success on these gurgler type flies ? What's the best way to fish one in moving water ?
I tried one a few times for hybrids and smallies with no positive results , mostly throwing it down stream and running it up in the edge of faster water, nothing. Now I've become obsessed with catching a fish on one. Any suggestions before I start watching YouTube videos at work and get fired . ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Strip it across stream. Pausing in slower spots. You can make these real easy out of craft foam


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

I have tried them also in moving water and am puzzled why they either aren't working, or I am not presenting them correctly. Probably the latter 
I gave up and use either blockhead poppers or dixie devils for both species. White on white with a red mouth works best for me. 
Let us know if you figure it out!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Dolomieu said:


> I have tried them also in moving water and am puzzled why they either aren't working, or I am not presenting them correctly. Probably the latter
> I gave up and use either blockhead poppers or dixie devils for both species. White on white with a red mouth works best for me.
> Let us know if you figure it out!


I ain't giving up, it has become an obsession. 
Fished one for an hour last nite and had two small fish take half hearted swipes at one, tied on some marabou and ran it right along the surface, ended up with two nice hybrids in less than a hour from the same location .
I may try a smaller version on some smaller smallmouth water just to see what happens. I sure "had" high expectations.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Gurglers work well for bass (both Largemouth and Guadalupe) and big bream here. They are also great for redfish and speckled trout in the bays. We tie them in green in freshwater and tan for salt.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm still planning on a trip for smallmouth soon , I'm going to carry a half dozen gurglers and nothing else, forcing myself to fish one.
Later this fall or next spring I'll focus on getting a few hybrids to take one.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Tie some some rubber/silicone legs just before tying off. Works a lot better getting some vicious strikes. I done really well on tiny bluegill size for smallies. My Hula divers pattern is a offspring design off the fantasic Gurgler pattern which seem to do a better job as it gets more strikes.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

garhtr said:


> I'm still planning on a trip for smallmouth soon , I'm going to carry a half dozen gurglers and nothing else, forcing myself to fish one.
> Later this fall or next spring I'll focus on getting a few hybrids to take one.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


IDK about one pattern but I do like having back up plans in case that backfires. It happens more than I care to explain that anymore to myself. Have fun!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

This is the Hula Diver pattern in firetiger.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> This is the Hula Diver pattern in firetiger.
> View attachment 242958


 That looks great !
How are you fishing it ?
I tried one a few times, no luck, but I may have been fishing it too fast ?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've thought about tying some up. The last time I was in Florida they seemed to be popular in the salt. Thought I might try some steelhead fishing in the fall.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

garhtr said:


> That looks great !
> How are you fishing it ?
> I tried one a few times, no luck, but I may have been fishing it too fast ?


I have 2 versions now . one with 2mm foam and the other 1.5mm dense foam head. I use floating line and strip it so that it dives and let it come back up and twitching the rod to make the zonker tail pulsating. The other with the 1.5mm foam head stays below the surface and will ever so slowly come back up the surface. I will use the intermediate line to keep under the surface for entire strips and stop motions. I put wire weed guards on them and throw them up on the banks and strip through the pockets in heavy vegetations.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is another really great topwater bass & bream fly:

http://globalflyfisher.com/video/sams-one-bug-s1b


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Tenkara bass and smaller species with a white gurgler. The bass hit with longer strips diving just under the surface. Panfish hit with subtle twitches.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Dolomieu said:


> Tenkara bass and smaller species with a white gurgler. The bass hit with longer strips diving just under the surface. Panfish hit with subtle twitches.


Nice job ! Hopefully I'll get to try one tomorrow or Sunday. I tied a pair of smaller gurglers for smaller waters, I'm pretty excited to try them.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally made a trip to fish my gurglars.
It was a great morning for small stream fishing , calm and overcast and clear water.
Fair numbers of smallmouth and small green bass. Oddly , few green sunfish or longears, which are both very abundant in this creek.




























This is a small stream with very little current--Casting across and giving the fly two or three hard gurgals and let it sit, 
I've got a little more faith in these flys now but I'm still uncertain about catch many hybrids or Wbass on them, I hope to find out in a month or so.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on the fish Garhtr! Looks like a fun morning! I'll have to try a green gurgler. 
Will try for some whities and hybrids tomorrow morning with the kayak.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've tried gurglers for bass like the original, also with not much luck.
I use a "titanic hopper" pattern that does very well. Its also a saltwater pattern.
Rickerd


----------

